

Sixth-Grader Surprises Conservationists with Invasive Lionfish Project - Mz
http://www.designntrend.com/articles/17020/20140722/sixth-grader-lauren-arrington-surprises-conservationists-with-invasive-lionfish-project.htm

======
erkose
Guided by "her father, who has a Ph.D. in fish ecology."

